# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Набор Онлайн-утилит от sysinternals

## PavelA

SysInternals предлагает свои утилиты прямо в онлайне
с сайта http://live.sysinternals.com/
. Т.е. вполне можно запустить их, набрав имя утилиты (exe, все под windows), имея подключение к интернету. В общем, это пример сервиса, когда не надо держать утилиты у себя на компе, не надо заботиться об их целостности и обновлениях. Разумеется, сайт лучше всего подключить (использовать) как сетевой ресурс для компа. При достаточно скорости соединения (и учитывая небольшие размеры утилит - все консольные) можно даже и не заметить, что они запускаются извне. 

Оригинал:http://cooler-online.com/sc.php?cl300508.html&6

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

